# Problemas con Hardware Ethernet (Rendición)

## sag

Tengo dos tarjeta de red ethernet 10/100 con chip realtek 8139.

El problema el el siguiente, el sistema cuando arranca solo consigue inicializar una de ellas, dándome el siguiente error 

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:100@de00 for device 0000:00:0a.0

Trying to free nonexistent resource <000000000000de00-000000000000deff>

Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000000efffff00-00000000efffffff>

8139too: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -16

```

Tengo compilados el módulos del kernel para ese chip, os es creo, porque me carga una una de tajetas. 

Según he leído el problema viene por el ACPI, y si se desavilta funciona. Esta solución no me parece elegante.

¿Tenéis alguna sugerencia?

P.D.

Si necesitáis algún log mas, solo pedirlo.

Gracias por anticipadoLast edited by sag on Wed Nov 07, 2007 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

```
PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:100@de00 for device 0000:00:0a.0 
```

Da la impresión de que ambas entran en conflicto de recursos. Intenta cambiar una de ellas a otro slot PCI.

Intenta ver también qué IRQ toman ambas tarjetas. Si es la misma, y no varía al cambiarla de slot PCI, puedes intentar asignar manualmente la IRQ a uno de los slots desde la BIOS.

----------

## sag

Gracias por la respuesta, ya he intentado cambiar de slop pero nada, y ademas las IRQ son diferentes

```

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        Memory at effffe00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at effe0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Allied Telesyn International Unknown device c10f

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at de00 [size=256]

        Memory at efffff00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

Puede que esto de alguno pista, pero no tengo ni idea si servirá de algo, espero que si

->ioports<-

```

0000-001f : dma1

0020-0021 : pic1

0040-0043 : timer0

0050-0053 : timer1

0060-006f : keyboard

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00a1 : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

0170-0177 : 0000:00:07.1

01f0-01f7 : 0000:00:07.1

  01f0-01f7 : ide0

02f8-02ff : serial

0376-0376 : 0000:00:07.1

0378-037a : parport0

03c0-03df : vga+

03f2-03f5 : floppy

03f6-03f6 : 0000:00:07.1

  03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f7-03f7 : floppy DIR

03f8-03ff : serial

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

5000-5003 : ACPI PM1a_EVT_BLK

5004-5005 : ACPI PM1a_CNT_BLK

5008-500b : ACPI PM_TMR

5010-5015 : ACPI CPU throttle

5020-5023 : ACPI GPE0_BLK

50e0-50ef : amd756_smbus

c000-cfff : PCI Bus #01

  cc00-ccff : 0000:01:05.0

da00-da03 : 0000:00:00.0

  da00-da00 : ACPI PM2_CNT_BLK

dc00-dcff : 0000:00:08.0

  dc00-dcff : 8139too

de00-deff : 0000:00:0a.0

  de00-de03 : motherboard

    de00-de03 : pnp 00:01

f000-f00f : 0000:00:07.1

  f000-f007 : ide0

  f008-f00f : ide1

```

->iomen<-

```

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000c7fff : Video ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-17feffff : System RAM

  00127000-003b913a : Kernel code

  0046e000-0049955b : Kernel data

17ff0000-17ff7fff : ACPI Tables

17ff8000-17ffffff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

e3c00000-e7cfffff : PCI Bus #01

  e4000000-e5ffffff : 0000:01:05.0

e8000000-e9ffffff : 0000:00:00.0

ebdff000-ebdfffff : 0000:00:00.0

ebe00000-efefffff : PCI Bus #01

  ec000000-edffffff : 0000:01:05.0

  efef0000-efefffff : 0000:01:05.0

effe0000-effeffff : 0000:00:08.0

efffe000-efffefff : 0000:00:07.4

  efffe000-efffefff : ohci_hcd

effffe00-effffeff : 0000:00:08.0

  effffe00-effffeff : 8139too

efffff00-efffffff : 0000:00:0a.0

ffff0000-ffffffff : reserved

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo diría que mas bien están tratando de acceder al mismo rango de memoria.

Cambiale el rango a una de las dos en la eprom y listo!

rtset8139 o algo así se llama el .exe que viene dentro del paquete de drivers para modificar los parametros que trae por defecto ese modelo de placa de red, se ejecuta en modo DOS real.

De todas formas, no debería pasar, pero ya que estás, cambiale el IRQ en la eprom por uno bien alejado del de la otra.

Salud!

----------

## sag

Gracias, ya lo he intentado con RSET, por cierto un programa muy curioso. Este programa permite cambiar la velocidad, el wakeonlan y otras cosas pero no lo hace con IOBASE ni IRQ asi que sigo igual.

Ahora estoy investigando si se puede flashsear la eeperom con otra Rom que me cambie el Iobase pero no encuentro nada si alguien sabe algo le agradecería que me dijese.

Gracias de todo modos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Seguro que no se puede? Realmente hace muchos años que no lo uso y no recuerdo de memoria como trabaja pero usualmente para poder setear el rango de memoria y el irq hay que cambiar el modo de trabajo a no pnp.

Probablemente acabo de escribir una estupidez, se podrá cambiar a no pnp una realtek de estas? 

Que yo sepa, no se puede cambiar el contenido de la eeprom. De última, por lo que valen, siempre te podés comprar una de otra marca y solucionado el problema raro.

Salud!

----------

## esculapio

Y si los cargas a mano andan? Porque podrias cargar una y despues otra jugando con archivos de /etc/conf.d/rc o modificando udev. Podrias probar de poner una en el boot y otra en default, se me ocurre. O la que no levanta agregarla en /etc/conf.d/local.start.

----------

## sag

nada cargándolo a mano na de na.

Creo que al final me haré con otra tarjeta.   :Sad: 

----------

## sag

Sigo investigando he visto que ademas del modulo 8139too que no se le pueden pasar parámetro hay otro que parece servir para lo mismo, el 8139cp pero de este no tengo ni idea de las diferencias, ni si se pueden pasar parámetros.

Si sabéis algo que me puede ayudar sobre este modulo os agradeciera que lo dijerais.

Referencia, parámetros de los módulos ethernet:

http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/docs/lindocs/RH9/RH-DOCS/rhl-rg-es-9/s1-modules-ethernet.html

----------

## pcmaster

El módulo 8139cp es para las tarjetas con chip Realtek RTL8139C+. Si el chip es RTL8139A, RTL8139B, RTL8139C, ó RTL8139D, un RTL8129 o un RTL 8130 debes usar el módulo 8139too.

Si miras en la ayuda del kernel (en el menuconfig):

CONFIG_8139TOO:                                                 

  │

  │ This is a driver for the Fast Ethernet PCI network cards based on

  │ the RTL 8129/8130/8139 chips. If you have one of those, say Y and

  │ read the Ethernet-HOWTO <http://www.tldp.org/docs.html#howto>.

CONFIG_8139CP:

  │ 

  │ This is a driver for the Fast Ethernet PCI network cards based on  

  │ the RTL8139C+ chips. If you have one of those, say Y and read

  │ the Ethernet-HOWTO, available from 

  │ <http://www.tldp.org/docs.html#howto>.

----------

## sag

Me rindo, tras no conseguir cambiar la configuración del eeprom.Al fina  he conseguido da el cambiazo a  mi realtek 8139 por una 3com 3c905C por 0 € y con esta va de lujo.

Quiero dar las gracias todos lo que habéis intentado ayudar, seguida así.

----------

